# OMG! these are great! kentucky fried wtf on a stick



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Just found this on instructables and oh man this will be a hit forsure!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Kentucky-Fried-WTF-on-a-stick/


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Brilliant. Simply brilliant.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Those look so good and gross. Bet they taste great tho. 

Adding it to my ever-growing bookmark list. thanks!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Would be nice to slip into someone's Chicken fingers while at a restraunt.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL....ohhhh....I can think of soooo many uses/times to use.  April Fools day is approaching....(insert evil laughter here)


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm totally going to try this someday soon and add my own touch to it.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I wonder what else you could use besides spaghetti for the tail though...

I bet you could do snakes as well! With chicken maybe?

Hmm...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

These are great! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

OMG that is awesome.


----------

